
Thomas Schelling is dead - guillaume8375
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Schelling
======
guillaume8375
Thomas Schelling was the author of _Micromotives and Macrobehavior_ and _The
Strategy of Conflict_.

